# 811 Problems (Again)



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

Okay, I had both 811 receivers before leaving for the weekend on Friday. When I returned home Sunday night both worked fine. When my wife got up this morning (Monday) the same problem as before. I get Error message 002 and the receiver gets channel 229 iSHOP, but apparently no other satellite channels. The customer service employee runs me through the usual drill, but it is no help. When this happened last week I swapped locations and it seemed to have fixed the problem, albeit temporarily. I am thinking of getting some RG-6 and running the cable to the room where the other 811 is working fine to see if this corrects the probelm, rather than moving it. It is a nuisance to move my 811 receivers. Does anybody have any thoughts on what is going on here? When the check switch test is run it seems as if it is only seeing one satellite. The other interesting symptom is, like before, if I let to run its course on the "Acquiring Satellite Signal" routine it will eventually get to the point that it is going to download the program guide, but it will not download it.


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

Also, could it be that these problems are a result of software upgrades being downloaded? If so, if I disconnect the telephone line will that prevent it from getting the software upgrades? Also, I usually leave these plugged in, but turned OFF at the power switch. Would I be better off completely unplugging these at night?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Jim148 said:


> Also, could it be that these problems are a result of software upgrades being downloaded?


 Not likely.... in sysinfo... what is listed under your device configuration?


Jim148 said:


> If so, if I disconnect the telephone line will that prevent it from getting the software upgrades?


 No


Jim148 said:


> Also, I usually leave these plugged in, but turned OFF at the power switch. Would I be better off completely unplugging these at night?


 No, if your pull the power plug at night your Electronic Program Guide will not refresh. The only way you can prevent updates is to select "Ask permission" in the setup menu. However, this will not prevent the annoying reminder pop up window if your receiver is in target range for an upgrade, and also if the update is forced you will not be able to stop it from updating unless you pull the power and leave it off indefinitely. I do not recommend blocking updates as you would certainly miss out on something crucial.


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

Jason, thank you very much for the reply. This is sort of puzzling to me. Rather than switch locations tonight I decided to run a 50 foot "patch cord" of RG-6 from the "problem" 811 to the location where everything is working fine. I ran the check switch routine and everything is fine again. I can't for the life of me figure out why connecting it to the RG-6 feedline allows it to work correctly. I did, of course, return it to the correct RG-6 feedline and both are playing properly again. Does anybody have any thoughts on this. Obviously I could have swapped locations, but the way these are installed it is such a nuisance to move them back and forth.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Jim, again, what is listed in your device config in sysinfo?

I can only guess, but going on the info you provided at this point, my guess is pointed at your switch or cables...not your 811. You should also verify the original feed lines are RG6 and not RG59. IMHO, your issue goes away by switching the feedline, I'd replace that line permanently.


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

Jason, 

System Info

Device: DPP-Twin


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Jim, Software P3.38, now spooling to phase 1, should fix your switch matrix issues. Users with DPP Twins SHOULD accept this update.

Regards,
Jason


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

Jason,

Again, thank you very much for the replies. The same issue again today on the same unit that I had this problem with this past weekend. I ran the 50 foot jumper cable and it solved the problem. So just to clarify, do you think that I should replace the feedline or the switch? Or is it possible that the software was the problem? I did check on both of these tonight and they both indicate that they are Software P3.38.

Jim


----------



## bhenge (Mar 2, 2005)

Jim148 said:


> Jason,
> 
> Again, thank you very much for the replies. The same issue again today on the same unit that I had this problem with this past weekend. I ran the 50 foot jumper cable and it solved the problem. So just to clarify, do you think that I should replace the feedline or the switch? Or is it possible that the software was the problem? I did check on both of these tonight and they both indicate that they are Software P3.38.
> 
> Jim


Jim... if you ran check switch and the result said something to the effect of 'only one satellite' then the P3.38 software update is trying to fix that. I think the reason the problem temporarily corrected itself when you switched feedline cables was that by disconnecting the cable you removed power from the LNB which reset the LNB and allowed the DPP Twin switch to work for awhile. This problem usually occurred if you have more than one receiver and one of those was an 811. Unplugging one receiver failed to correct the problem because the 'other' receiver continued to power the LNB. To correct the issue without removing the feedline you would have to unplug all receivers, then plug them back in making sure the 811 was plugged in last (unless all receivers are 811's of course). Let's hope P3.38 corrects this.


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

Interesting thing this morning. The 811 in the living room that my boys use gave me an error message this morning. Like in the past it seemed to go through the ckecks, but then would not dowload the guide. I did a check switch test and it could only "see" one satellite. This time I simply ulpugged the feedline from the other 811. I then ran the problem 811 through the paces and it again works fine. Does this mean that I might have a problem with a switch?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Jim148 said:


> Interesting thing this morning. The 811 in the living room that my boys use gave me an error message this morning. Like in the past it seemed to go through the ckecks, but then would not download the guide. I did a check switch test and it could only "see" one satellite. This time I simply unplugged the feedline from the other 811. I then ran the problem 811 through the paces and it again works fine. Does this mean that I might have a problem with a switch?


Jim, PM me your phone number on account, and both sets of Receiver Id's CAIDs, and Smart Card Id's. Also I need the DNASP version listed on page 2 or 3 of the sys info screens. Also list the bootstrap version for each.

The also give me a number you can be contacted at during the day, I will pass your information along to the 811 team.


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

PM sent and thank you very much!


Jim


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

The other interesting thing about this now is that the problem 811 shows SW64 and for satellites it lists input 1A, 1B, 2A, 2B, 3A, 3B with an X for the fifth and sixth position. The receiver without problems this morning still shows LNBs: DPP-Twin-2 LNB Ext: DP Feed with inputs 1, 2, 3 (NOT 1A, 1B, 2A, 2B, 3A, 3B).


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

Well, tonight I had another incident of the dreaded "No Info" bug. This, for me, is now as regular as clockwork about every 4-5 days. After this period, the EPG has exhausted itself of data and "No Info" appears in all slots. I am also not able to change the EPG (as it's frozen) or do anything except a soft re-boot. Any chance this will be addressed or will there even be any further software updates?

Ken


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

The "No Info" bug continues daily for me now & re-booting is the only fix! Repeated calls to Dish accomplish nothing including conversations with the executive office. They continue to tell me this is not a known issue & have had no other complaints. Am I just "SOL" or does anyone know of any fix coming? 
The 811 support forum seems to be pretty light these days on posts, so either noone else is having issues or those that are have given up and are just accepting things the way they are. Oh & moderators, please don't consider this bashing and move/delete my post, because I am honestly looking for an answer..

Ken


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Been awhile since I've seen this issue Ken. I say pursue an exchange.


----------



## MINKIE479 (Jan 14, 2006)

Hummm... Lets see 49.99 811 < 211 I paid extra and got the 622 now that they went down even more.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Point? 

Take into consideration this is the support forum, not general forum.

Jason


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

Okay, I had that issue again this morning. It has been about a month, so I can't complain too much. As bhenge suggested, I unplugged the correctly operating 811 and then did a check switch routine on the problem 811. That took care of the problem. Now that I know that bhenge's diagnosis is correct, should I consider replacing any certain components of the system, or is this something that I just have to live with having two 811 receivers? I will probably upgrade to a 622 later this summer or early this fall, but I am hoping to hold off until then if I can.


----------



## bhenge (Mar 2, 2005)

Jim148 said:


> Now that I know that bhenge's diagnosis is correct, should I consider replacing any certain components of the system, or is this something that I just have to live with having two 811 receivers? I will probably upgrade to a 622 later this summer or early this fall, but I am hoping to hold off until then if I can.


Glad I could help a bit Jim. I have had numerous discussions with 'advanced' tech support about this and they are convinced it is a fixable software issue and I am always told to wait until the 'next release'. 3 software releases later, the problem still exists (no bashing here, just fact). My guess is when my second 211 arrives and replaces my last 811, the problem will dissappear with it. One small clarification in your post is that this issue can occur with only one 811 in the system in combination with other receivers, it doesn't have to be an all 811 system (I have and 811 and 411 now and still have the problem).


----------



## The intimidator (Apr 14, 2006)

Jim, this could be many issues. I would have to say it is one of a few things. Your cable from the dish to the receiver. The outlet the receiver is plugged into. A wall plate barrel if you have one between the dish and the recieiver location. I take it if you have a dish pro plus twin you have not had this setup long so I would rule out the lnbf. I have seen weird issues with 811's might be time for a mpeg 4 receiver like the 211 vip, or the 411. Or the mercedes of receivers the dual 622 vip rec. your twin lnbf will support this setup with one single rg6 . With a seperator at the receiver location. Comes with the receiver. 
Out with the old in with the new.


----------



## kberk (Oct 3, 2005)

I don't understand what DISH has screwed up here.

I've had my 811 for 2 1/2 years now. For the first year there was a really old second receiver on my line, then about a year ago I had a 942 installed and the LNB upgraded to DPP (plus a 61.5 dish). The 811 worked like a champ until about 4 months ago when I started having the switch problems in the 811 described below. In April my 942 was replaced by a 622 but the problems continued.

I already have P338 and still have the problem. To fix the issue, I have to unplug both receivers to power down the DPP LNB.

Is this a problem most 811/DPP customers see or is it just a handful of us? For 4 months I've operating under the assumption that Dish broke this with a software upgrade and would fix it with another. I don't understand after all this time why Dish still hasn't fixed the problem.



bhenge said:


> Jim... if you ran check switch and the result said something to the effect of 'only one satellite' then the P3.38 software update is trying to fix that. I think the reason the problem temporarily corrected itself when you switched feedline cables was that by disconnecting the cable you removed power from the LNB which reset the LNB and allowed the DPP Twin switch to work for awhile. This problem usually occurred if you have more than one receiver and one of those was an 811. Unplugging one receiver failed to correct the problem because the 'other' receiver continued to power the LNB. To correct the issue without removing the feedline you would have to unplug all receivers, then plug them back in making sure the 811 was plugged in last (unless all receivers are 811's of course). Let's hope P3.38 corrects this.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

kberk said:


> I don't understand what DISH has screwed up here.
> 
> I've had my 811 for 2 1/2 years now. For the first year there was a really old second receiver on my line, then about a year ago I had a 942 installed and the LNB upgraded to DPP (plus a 61.5 dish). The 811 worked like a champ until about 4 months ago when I started having the switch problems in the 811 described below. In April my 942 was replaced by a 622 but the problems continued.
> 
> ...


kberk, this is a known issue. I am under the impression a resolution is in testing at this time. I am under the impression this issue only effects DPP Twin users.

Jason


----------



## skidog (Dec 2, 2004)

Ok, I'll chime in. I have a 301 in the bedroom and an 811 in the living room. My 811 worked almost flawlessly since I got it about 1.5 years ago but lately it has been doing what these guys are talking about and I noticed in the last week that sometimes when switching from a Sat channel to an OTA channel sometimes it just shows a black screen and even if I hit channel up or down it does nothing, but if I hit the guide button the guide will pop up and if i pick a Sat channel it will switch to that and the channel comes in. I figured it must be a software thing and have been waiting patiently for a fix. I just spoke up to let the guys know they are not alone.


----------



## cyberized (Mar 7, 2003)

WHAT happened???

Today when I fired up my system - - - any and ALL Favorites etc. that I had setup were now GONE! I SEE my 811 has been updated to Software 339 - but - it already had it prior to this. I wonder what the "H" caused this????


----------



## cyberized (Mar 7, 2003)

WHAT happened???

Today when I fired up my system - - - any and ALL Favorites etc. that I had setup were now GONE! I SEE my 811 has been updated to Software 339 - but - it already had it prior to this. I wonder what the "H" caused this????


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Two potential causes off the top of my head, though I cannot attest this is what happened to you. 

1. Someone in your house hit reset to defaults

2. Your NV dumped and reset. (Not likely)

If anyone else sees this after update, please be sure to report it in the discussion P3.39 thread.


----------



## cyberized (Mar 7, 2003)

TKS Jason for response - - - - definitely is NOT #1 reason because I am the ONLY one in the house, thus the ONLY user, and I did not reset it to defaults - - - I have before when I was having OTHER problems but not this time. WEIRD!


----------



## jayro (Jun 24, 2006)

khearrean said:


> Well, tonight I had another incident of the dreaded "No Info" bug. This, for me, is now as regular as clockwork about every 4-5 days. After this period, the EPG has exhausted itself of data and "No Info" appears in all slots. I am also not able to change the EPG (as it's frozen) or do anything except a soft re-boot. Any chance this will be addressed or will there even be any further software updates?
> 
> Ken


Had 811 no info problem & it would freeze up 5 or 6 times a day, had to do a reboot each time. Replacement 811 did same thing. Tech sent out by DN said feedhorn had water in it. He drained it & I haven't had any trouble for over 2 weeks. Hope this helps someone. jayro


----------



## cyberized (Mar 7, 2003)

CRAP! Here we go again DISH! I turn my 811 OFF every night BUT still they cannot seem to UPDATE it while OFF. 
I am watching a ballgame last night, clear and HOT outside, I go to check channels and it does the OLD Crappy - Finding/acquiring SAT Signal thing, I WAIT for the 5 steps, then it takes 3 attempts to redownload schedule.
I was a Dish customer for years and never ever had this CRAP happening so often until this past year with an 811!

I look forward to leaving Dish when Verizon FIOS is setup here!


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

cyberized said:


> CRAP! Here we go again DISH! I turn my 811 OFF every night BUT still they cannot seem to UPDATE it while OFF.
> 
> I am watching a ballgame last night, clear and HOT outside, I go to check channels and it does the OLD Crappy - Finding/acquiring SAT Signal thing, I WAIT for the 5 steps, then it takes 3 attempts to redownload schedule.


Um, sounds like you could be having multiple issues.

Typically, in my experience, when I see the "aquiring.." pop up appear, sounds like your signal is having interference issues. In the past I had a dish that was not aligned properly that caused this. You may also have something going on with the LNBF, maybe foliage, wasp nest, or even an intermittent LNBF.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Please give P3.80 a try. I am told this release is hopeful to help. If it does not please politely post a report in the 3.80 thread. 

Closing.


----------

